# Primed and ready



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

Well I'm ready to go the say 1"-3" snowfall and I got calls from different business asking if I could salt drive isles later today It's 12:30 now anyway here are some pics of whats coming down now, and the truck I drive.


----------



## WALKERS (Nov 1, 2006)

Looks nice wish it would come south after you :waving:


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

*Hope so*



WALKERS;364454 said:


> Looks nice wish it would come south after you :waving:


I hope so. I know what it's like waiting for snow. I tell you it's like an addiction and we all have it.


----------



## WALKERS (Nov 1, 2006)

We salted this morning for a few accounts resturants and slope drives on res side.
If we dont get atleast two more events I might have some equipment to sell for next season and sub everything out and let the sub have the addicition. LOL. Be safe out there today.
Josh


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

*I hear ya*

Man hang in there Walker it'll come


----------



## WALKERS (Nov 1, 2006)

I will, its l just frustrating we used to get good events during the seasons. Dont really need it to survive but it just helps on the whole aspect of overall service my Landscaping company can provide,:bluebounc and it gives me something to do in the winter too.


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

yeah I hear ya, we had Nov. & Dec. with very little snow and my wife got tired of seeing me in the house and she swore (wanted me to get a job) and she never says that.


----------



## WALKERS (Nov 1, 2006)

Yes I hear you I might be going to work for a guy his company puts armor plateing on hum Vs hear in Cincinnati. Hey i used to live in Mich about 12 years ago I lived at Newburgh and 6 mile. I loved it up there.


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

I might still apply somewhere it gets very boring around here but it seems strange at 40 yrs old going to apply, anyway I don't know where Newburgh and 6 mile is I assuming the Detroit area, I'm north near Saginaw/Bay City area.


----------



## WALKERS (Nov 1, 2006)

I am 36 so dont feel to bad. Yes I need to do something and if I have to call in for a snow event or hardscape what are they going to do FIRE me .


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

WALKERS;364502 said:


> I am 36 so dont feel to bad. Yes I need to do something and if I have to call in for a snow event or hardscape what are they going to do FIRE me .


thats true the way I look at it is when my busy season starts the they can either cut my hours or let me go (look at me talking like I have a job).


----------

